# Track or threaded inserts



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Thoughts on which is better?

Threaded inserts would let you use thinner material bit the track is more adjustable....

any other Pros or Cons for either?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mdlbldrmatt135 said:


> Thoughts on which is better?
> 
> Threaded inserts would let you use thinner material bit the track is more adjustable....
> 
> any other Pros or Cons for either?



Maybe I'm a little thick today, but what track, what threaded inserts...better for what?


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Jig making the T track that holds bolts.... or the treaded inserts to can just thread intot he base material where needed.


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

I would think it would all depend on the jig you are making and what functions it needs.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

I was thinking a multi use one. it could be used for raised panels and as a taller Aux fence. as well as hold the feather boards.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*"T" Nuts*

Most of my jigs are plywood and I use "T" nuts a lot.

Tony B


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Part of the answer might be personal taste. An adjustable jig can be made with a "T" nut in one part, and a bolt and washer in a slotted section for adjustment.

Adjustable jigs can be made with a "T" slot type bolt and track arrangement, which may or not provide smoother action or more adjustment.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Well the track kit was 1/2 off at Rockler 2 weeks ago so I picked one up while I was n the store...... I also found some threaded inserts I had laying around from the days of the Furniture factory job I had Designing prototypes.

Once i get the fence refurbished for the saw... the jigs will start.


----------

